# Backyard putting green worth it?



## samintn (Jul 26, 2006)

I would like the opportunity to practice my short game as often as I can. The practice greens at the local courses are an afterthought and no way to really practice bunker play which has me thinking about a backyard green. Labor and grass seed mostly, a manual greens mower can be had for $400. What do you think?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

theirs more then just some grass seed and labor.

read into it more.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

golfermatt91 said:


> theirs more then just some grass seed and labor.
> 
> read into it more.


agreed, in the uk you can buy simulated greens at about 10k.

To get a golf course spec green expect to be paying in the region of 40k £.

Otherwise putt inside your house / flat


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

yea i putt in my house i just know when i go to the course its not as slow as when i putt at home but i ususally know the feel.


----------



## samintn (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, I have read into it. There are several sites devoted to building a backyard green. I am not going to have it done for me, if I do it I'll do it myself. The escavation is no problem, I have a Bobcat at my disposal. Materials would be less than $200 and like I said before the mower can be had for less than $400.
Most of the guys that have done this say the daily maintenance is 10 to 20 minutes plus a few hours a month for regular maintenance, not a great deal more than I would spend on say a vegetable garden as a hobby.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

you can try it you can buy them on ebay too


----------

